# NO ES NO y SÍ ES NO: el futbolista Santi Mina a la puta cárcel ¡Se os acabó el chollo!



## Segismunda (4 May 2022)

Este machito alfa se creyó con derecho a machirulear delante de sus amigos. Él, de 21 años, cogió a una treintañera, *empezaron a enrollarse públicamente*, se pusieron muy gorrinos, bailaron la danza horizontal... hasta que, seguramente, uno de los espectadores hizo algún comentario de gañán. La moza, visiblemente incómoda, le pidió al futbolista que parase. Y paró. Ella se fue a su casa y a él le caen 4 años POR GROSERO.







Cuándo aprenderéis que a una damisela hay que tratarla con respeto y no cometer una lista de errores que desencadenan *viogenización empoderante*, a saber:

Robarle el móvil.
Llamarla «puta gorda».
Grabarla con ánimo de slut shaming.
Hacer comentarios degradantes.
Contar a todo el mundo las cochinadas que os ha hecho.
Etc...







Si es que sois imbéciles. Poco os pasa. Vivimos en *una sociedad que aún juzga a las SLUTONAS*, dejad de intentar derroirlas moral y públicamente o renunciad al sexo pornográfico con ellas, porque todo no lo podéis tener. Yo, como mujer justa estoy en contra de la mentira, pero como SLUTONA entiendo a esta hermana.







¿Por qué a estos mañacos de buen ver los obsesiona tanto que otros varones les vean el pene bombeando? Cuántas sentencias de cárcel por ir full homo. Never go full homo.

LINK A LA NOTICIA 

HILO ACTUALIZADO EN PÁGINA TRECE:
Posibles países a donde iría Santi Mina


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 May 2022)

Lo siento por él, pero me nutre la noticia. Cuando pringa el mundo del fútbol con estas cosas, siempre es una gran noticia.

Eso sí, si no es blanquito nacional, puede hacer eso y mucho más.

¡Gracias progremierdas!.


----------



## Rotto2 (4 May 2022)

Pero qué hizo?


----------



## Segismunda (4 May 2022)

Edición corregida: no era una chortina sino una hembra que le sacaba diez años.


----------



## Th89 (4 May 2022)

Se le ve en la cara que de espabilado tiene poco.


----------



## Segismunda (4 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Se le ve en la cara que de espabilado tiene poco.



Es un guapitonto, que seguro que fue lo que a la treintañera le puso la molleja al rojo vivo. Chulitos, medio anormales, con una potencia de embestida que ríete tú de un AVE y fáciles. Porque hombre + joven = coito, seas una top modelo o Cristina Fallarás.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 May 2022)

No va a entrar a la cárcel.



Tu camiseta anuncia bancos y petroleras
Te pone más la copa que diez gramos de farlopa
Dicen que estás jodido
Pero que nunca te quejas
Dicen que nunca han visto un futbolista entre rejas

… Seguirás gritando cada domingo gol
Seguirás pagando el sueldo al ricachón
Terrorismo de estadio, cada domingo por la radio
Tus héroes están vivos y son multimillonarios

… Menos fútbol y más carreras
Delante y detrás de la madera
Odio el fútbol, odio los partidos

… Menos fútbol y más carreras
Delante y detrás de la madera
Odio el fútbol, odio los partidos

… Tu camiseta anuncia bancos y petroleras
Te pone más la copa que diez gramos de farlopa
Dicen que estás jodido
Pero que nunca te quejas
Dicen que nunca han visto un futbolista entre rejas

… Seguirás gritando cada domingo gol
Seguirás pagando el sueldo al ricachón
Terrorismo de estadio, cada domingo por la radio
Tus héroes están vivos y son multimillonarios

… Menos fútbol y más carreras
Delante y detrás de la madera
Odio el fútbol, odio los partidos

… Menos fútbol y más carreras
Delante y detrás de la madera
Odio el fútbol, odio los partidos

… Odio los partidos
Odio los partidos
Odio los partidos
Odio los partidos






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 May 2022)

Una mujer sorprendida o paralizada por el miedo puede no decirle al presunto agresor o abusador que pare o tardar en hacerlo, y ello no significa que hubiera consentimiento en ningun momento. Si Mina se libra de ir al trullo, y la cosa se queda en libertad vigilada, deberia dar gracias al cielo y punto.


----------



## Rotto2 (4 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Es un guapitonto, que seguro que fue lo que a la treintañera le puso la molleja al rojo vivo. Chulitos, medio anormales, con una potencia de embestida que ríete tú de un AVE y fáciles. Porque hombre + joven = coito, seas una top modelo o Cristina Fallarás.



Pero qué asco das puto maricón hijo la gran puta.


----------



## Rotto2 (4 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una mujer paralizada por el miedo puede no decirle al presunto agresor o abusador que pare, y ello no significa que consienta. Si Mina se libra de ir al trullo, y la cosa se queda en libertad vigilada, deberia dar gracias al cielo y punto.



Jajaja imbécil. Puto comunista asqueroso como se nota que eres un locazo solitario sesentón suicida que no ha follado en su puta vida.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Jajaja imbécil. Puto comunista asqueroso como se nota que eres un locazo solitario sesentón suicida que no ha follado en su puta vida.



En todo caso locazo solitario suicida que ha follado menos de lo que quisiera pero cuarenton, no sesenton.


----------



## Segismunda (4 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No va a entrar a la cárcel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con sentencia de cuatro años sí se entra en la cárcel, salvo que libre en futuros juicios. Y la carrera deportiva puede habérsela jodido por cuatro metidas de polla en un asientucho de coche rodeado de amigos oliendo a lefas rancias. Según se fue ella tuvieron que cascársela. Noche lúgubre y derroyente.


----------



## Nobel1 (4 May 2022)

Buenas tardes a todos,

si va a la cárcel será única y exclusivamente porque no es jugador del Madrid, del Barsa, hijo de politico o de empresario gordo.

Un saludo.


----------



## zirick (4 May 2022)

Misión cumplida


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Con sentencia de cuatro años sí se entra en la cárcel, salvo que libre en futuros juicios. Y la carrera deportiva puede habérsela jodido por cuatro metidas de polla en un asientucho de coche rodeado de amigos oliendo a lefas rancias. Según se fue ella tuvieron que cascársela. Noche lúgubre y derroyente.



El tiempo te hará entrar en razón, dinero , sin antecedentes y famoso.
Este no es un kinki de la manada de pamplona

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otrasvidas (4 May 2022)

Todos sabemos que, si se presenta como adalid de la ultraizquierda , dona una buena cantidad a las "organizaciones adecuadas" y dice ser víctima de una caza de brujas del franquismo institucional, se gira la tortilla y es la supuesta víctima la que pasaría a tener que dar explicaciones, ¿verdad?


----------



## sivigliano (4 May 2022)

Nobel1 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos,
> 
> si va a la cárcel será única y exclusivamente porque no es jugador del Madrid, del Barsa, hijo de politico o de empresario gordo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Pisa talego seguro y encima se ha arruinado la carrera deportiva. Qué necesidad tendrá un tío millonario de complicarse la vida de esa forma. Y veremos si no le caen más años. Se libraron los de la Arandina por el tema de las conversaciones grabadas donde ella amenazaba con inventarse una denuncia y fueron condenados por tener sexo con una menor pero no por agresión sexual. Sin esa grabación se comen la condena íntegra que le impusieron en la Audiencia Provincial.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 May 2022)

A eso me refiero, también existen los indultos, dime un solo jugador de primera división que haya entrado a la cárcel 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Segismunda (4 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> A eso me refiero, también existen los indultos, dime un solo jugador de primera división que haya entrado a la cárcel
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



A ver qué gobierno indulta a un acusado por violación.


----------



## patroclus (4 May 2022)

La sentencia está recurrida, ya veremos que pasa. Pero vamos, con los jueces corruptos que hay en España no confio mucho en que estimen su recurso.


----------



## belenus (4 May 2022)




----------



## patroclus (4 May 2022)

Alguien sabe como fue la historia?, dicen que intentó hacer un trio , que la tia en un momento le dijo que parase y no se mas.


----------



## Furymundo (4 May 2022)

me quedo con lo de danza horizontal 

mis diec

10/10


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 May 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Lo siento por él, pero me nutre la noticia. Cuando pringa el mundo del fútbol con estas cosas, siempre es una gran noticia.
> 
> Eso sí, si no es blanquito nacional, puede hacer eso y mucho más.
> 
> ¡Gracias progremierdas!.



ya te digo, creo que desde que tenia 10 años llevo soñando que caiga un puto asteroide en medio de un puto partido de futbol
seria hiper loleante


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

Todas son todas, hamijo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 May 2022)

Me alegro de no ser ya un joven chortino con las hormonas desbocadas.
Malos tiempos para el ligoteo.

Yo no soy ni un ALFA ni un BETA ni un OMEGA.... soy la última letra del alfabeto griego


----------



## Segismunda (4 May 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Alguien sabe como fue la historia?, dicen que intentó hacer un trio , que la tia en un momento le dijo que parase y no se mas.



Los chavalitos de hoy tienen la masculinidad tan deconstruida que seguro quiso practicar una doble penetración con hermanamiento de lefas. Vosotros no lo entendéis porque sois carcas pero está to the order of the day.

Ahí sería cuando la empoderada dijo que nanai of the little wig.


----------



## Barracuda (4 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ya te digo, creo que desde que tenia 10 años llevo soñando que caiga un puto asteroide en medio de un puto partido de futbol
> seria hiper loleante



A los 14 soñé que el estadio se convertía en un retrete gigante y se llevaba en un remolino a la afición, jugadores, políticos, al rey y manolo el del bombo.


----------



## Dodoritos (4 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No va a entrar a la cárcel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué nivel! El bueno de Bécquer debe estar retorciéndose en la tumba


----------



## rondo (4 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Este machito alfa se creyó con derecho a machirulear delante de sus amigos. Él, de 21 años, cogió a una treintañera, *empezaron a enrollarse públicamente*, se pusieron muy gorrinos, bailaron la danza horizontal... hasta que, seguramente, uno de los espectadores hizo algún comentario de gañán. La moza, visiblemente incómoda, le pidió al futbolista que parase. Y paró. Ella se fue a su casa y a él le caen 4 años POR GROSERO.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047474
> 
> ...



En este país las guarras tienen más derecho que la gente,en otros países esta puta sería apedreada,las mujeres sois unas zorras que solo queréis sacar el dinero y arruinar la vida a los hombre


----------



## rondo (4 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una mujer sorprendida o paralizada por el miedo puede no decirle al presunto agresor o abusador que pare o tardar en hacerlo, y ello no significa que hubiera consentimiento en ningun momento. Si Mina se libra de ir al trullo, y la cosa se queda en libertad vigilada, deberia dar gracias al cielo y punto.



Menudo planchabragas estás echo,ojalá te caiga una denuncia falsa


----------



## rondo (4 May 2022)

A Benzema le metieron 5 y no entro en la carcel


----------



## Sanctis (4 May 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Lo siento por él, pero me nutre la noticia. Cuando pringa el mundo del fútbol con estas cosas, siempre es una gran noticia.
> 
> Eso sí, si no es blanquito nacional, puede hacer eso y mucho más.
> 
> ¡Gracias progremierdas!.



El Manchester City tiene a un negro en la cárcel por eso.

Los futbolistas en activo ya entran por estas cosas.y por otras, cosa que antes no sucedía.


----------



## Verita Serum (4 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una mujer sorprendida o paralizada por el miedo puede no decirle al presunto agresor o abusador que pare o tardar en hacerlo, y ello no significa que hubiera consentimiento en ningun momento. Si Mina se libra de ir al trullo, y la cosa se queda en libertad vigilada, deberia dar gracias al cielo y punto.



Esta subnormalidad merece una billete a ignorados.


----------



## Joaquim (4 May 2022)

Una foto de la arpía, para que ningún hombre se le vuelva a acercar, para nada, nunca mas en la vida.

Ante la falsodenunciadora, tolerancia 0.

Y obviamente, en este régimen partitocratico, no se puede confiar en la justicia politizada.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 May 2022)

El coño es sagrado.

La violación un delito de opinión.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 May 2022)

el patrimonio arqueológico se respeta. A joderse.


----------



## Joaquim (4 May 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> El Manchester City tiene a un negro en la cárcel por eso.
> 
> Los futbolistas en activo ya entran por estas cosas.y por otras, cosa que antes no sucedía.



El NWO ha puesto el fútbol en el punto de mira....


----------



## Segismunda (4 May 2022)

rondo dijo:


> En este país las guarras tienen más derecho que la gente,en otros países esta puta sería apedreada,las mujeres sois unas zorras que solo queréis sacar el dinero y arruinar la vida a los hombre



Oye, oye, sin acusar, que yo he venido aquí a informar, pero ya veo que eres un lamecamellos follacabras wannabe.


----------



## Joaquim (4 May 2022)

Al final los futbolistas pedirán lo mismo que los Jeques en Dubai, un video en el que la zorra diga explícitamente la fecha exacta en la que accede a tener sexo con el, y todas las guarradas que está dispuesta a hacer; esto es lo que les obligan a hacer los abogados de los Jeques para evitar denuncias falsas posteriores.


----------



## Sementalytal (4 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Este machito alfa se creyó con derecho a machirulear delante de sus amigos. Él, de 21 años, cogió a una treintañera, *empezaron a enrollarse públicamente*, se pusieron muy gorrinos, bailaron la danza horizontal... hasta que, seguramente, uno de los espectadores hizo algún comentario de gañán. La moza, visiblemente incómoda, le pidió al futbolista que parase. Y paró. Ella se fue a su casa y a él le caen 4 años POR GROSERO.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047474
> 
> ...



BROOOOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## patroclus (4 May 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Al final los futbolistas pedirán lo mismo que los Jeques en Dubai, un video en el que la zorra diga explícitamente la fecha exacta en la que accede a tener sexo con el, y todas las guarradas que está dispuesta a hacer; esto es lo que les obligan a hacer los abogados de los Jeques para evitar denuncias falsas posteriores.



Para hacer una pelicula porno, a los que intervienen, les hacen indicar lo que harían o no y luego tienen que firmarlo. Parece ser que el papeleo para evitar alguna denuncia lleva bastante tiempo para rellenarlo. Imagino que será un papeleo preparado por abogados y habrá que firmarlo delante de testigos que también se identificarán en el papeleo. No es tan sencillo firmar una pelicula, por lo menos para las grandes productoras.


----------



## Joaquim (4 May 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Para hacer una pelicula porno, a los que intervienen, les hacen indicar lo que harían o no y luego tienen que firmarlo. Parece ser que el papeleo para evitar alguna denuncia lleva bastante tiempo para rellenarlo. Imagino que será un papeleo preparado por abogados y habrá que firmarlo delante de testigos que también se identificarán en el papeleo. No es tan sencillo firmar una pelicula, por lo menos para las grandes productoras.



Si, por eso, pese a meterle dos años por la face, no pudieron enpapelar a Torbe por ninguna de sus acusaciones, con la del Aúpa Atleti se demostró que fue ella la que entregó un DNI falso.

Esto cada vez irá a mas, y en el fondo las perjudicadas van a ser las mujeres, pues las desarma al no poder zorrear, será todo un trato meramente comercial, y con esa frialdad, no encontrarán pardillos a los que poder embaucar.


----------



## Pajarotto (4 May 2022)

Poco me parece.


----------



## srburbujarra (4 May 2022)

Me da lastima el crío.
Está jodido arrimarse a cualquier mujer sin tarifa pública.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim (4 May 2022)

Ya lo veremos.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (4 May 2022)

Creeis que los hombres en Ucrania van a aceptar este tipo de leyes o feminismo? Después de que están en la guerra defendiendo su país y las mujeres las primeras en huir,...Pues ya sabéis lo que necesita todo occidente para parar esta locura de sociedad y de época.


----------



## aventurero artritico (4 May 2022)

que manía con recurrir, luego le meterán 8 años....

los niñatos futbolistas se creen justin bieber.

50000 para la victima,...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Robarle el móvil.
> Llamarla «puta gorda».
> Grabarla con ánimo de slut shaming.
> Hacer comentarios degradantes.
> ...



todo eso se lo puede hacer una mujer a un hombre impunemente...


----------



## frankie83 (4 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Este machito alfa se creyó con derecho a machirulear delante de sus amigos. Él, de 21 años, cogió a una treintañera, *empezaron a enrollarse públicamente*, se pusieron muy gorrinos, bailaron la danza horizontal... hasta que, seguramente, uno de los espectadores hizo algún comentario de gañán. La moza, visiblemente incómoda, le pidió al futbolista que parase. Y paró. Ella se fue a su casa y a él le caen 4 años POR GROSERO.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047474
> 
> ...



Hable en castellano… defienda su país


----------



## Rotto2 (4 May 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Alguien sabe como fue la historia?, dicen que intentó hacer un trio , que la tia en un momento le dijo que parase y no se mas.



Pues que llegó a una furgo donde estaban sus colegas y uno de ellos estaba follando con una guarrilla y este la empezó a tocar para ver si hacían trío o algo ya que estaba la zorrilla follando delante de todos, la tía le rechazó después de meterle dedos y se retiró pero ya era tarde. Craso error. La tía se debió enterar de que este era rico y le denunció para sacarse una pasta, visto que la gorda de Pamplona se sacó una fortuna de los cinco.

De toda la vida las relaciones sexuales empiezan por el tío tocando a tía que se deja tocar pero no se pide permiso. Ahora si tocas te pueden meter 4 años y una fortuna. Es lo que hay.


----------



## CommiePig (4 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Este machito alfa se creyó con derecho a machirulear delante de sus amigos. Él, de 21 años, cogió a una treintañera, *empezaron a enrollarse públicamente*, se pusieron muy gorrinos, bailaron la danza horizontal... hasta que, seguramente, uno de los espectadores hizo algún comentario de gañán. La moza, visiblemente incómoda, le pidió al futbolista que parase. Y paró. Ella se fue a su casa y a él le caen 4 años POR GROSERO.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047474
> 
> ...



oye, y por qué sabemos su cara, nombre completo y profesión?

y si es Mohamed o Abdelkader, no??

no defiendo a este delincuente

me gustaría saber tu respuesta


----------



## CommiePig (4 May 2022)

Nobel1 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos,
> 
> si va a la cárcel será única y exclusivamente porque no es jugador del Madrid, del Barsa, hijo de politico o de empresario gordo.
> 
> Un saludo.



ni mena insolvente, que huye a su país de origen

esos son inimputables de facto


----------



## Julc (4 May 2022)

Que aún sigan cayendo futbolistas con el metoo demuestra lo subnormales que son.


----------



## Play_91 (4 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Se le ve en la cara que de espabilado tiene poco.



Vaya subnormal. Un guapo con una vieja


----------



## Pollepolle (4 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Este machito alfa se creyó con derecho a machirulear delante de sus amigos. Él, de 21 años, cogió a una treintañera, *empezaron a enrollarse públicamente*, se pusieron muy gorrinos, bailaron la danza horizontal... hasta que, seguramente, uno de los espectadores hizo algún comentario de gañán. La moza, visiblemente incómoda, le pidió al futbolista que parase. Y paró. Ella se fue a su casa y a él le caen 4 años POR GROSERO.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047474
> 
> ...



Eres de Madrid???


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (4 May 2022)

Joder, anda que no he mandado a paseo a cerdas después de taladrarlas. Y librando denuncias, ni e lo creo


----------



## Tzadik (4 May 2022)

Cabeza de turco. 


Han pillado al imberbe este para dar aviso a navegantes


----------



## Murnau (4 May 2022)

Tengo al subnormal del op en el ignore como Dios manda, pero de qué chollo habla el retrasado este? Desde cuándo este puto vertedero ha sido un chollo?


----------



## Murnau (4 May 2022)

rondo dijo:


> En este país las guarras tienen más derecho que la gente,en otros países esta puta sería apedreada,las mujeres sois unas zorras que solo queréis sacar el dinero y arruinar la vida a los hombre



Si claro, eso es una mujer y yo soy la estación espacial internacional.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 May 2022)

da miedo follar


----------



## Segismunda (4 May 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Joder, anda que no he mandado a paseo a cerdas después de taladrarlas. Y librando denuncias, ni e lo creo



Pero tú no eres naide. Además, este cometió acto marrano casi con escándalo público, que os lo tengo dicho, el SLUT SHAMING está detrás de muchas denuncias. Las cosas bien hechas y con mucha discreción son más seguras.

Te vas de vacas a donde no te conozcan, coges a una guiri de otro país y montas la bacanal en un pisito. Así, aunque se haya degustado diez grumos distintos para empoderarse, no entra en pánico y pone denuncia para salvar la honra.

Ni os imagináis lo que es ser mujer en el siglo XXI, es muy duro.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (5 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Pero tú no eres naide. Además, este cometió acto marrano casi con escándalo público, que os lo tengo dicho, el SLUT SHAMING está detrás de muchas denuncias. Las cosas bien hechas y con mucha discreción son más seguras.
> 
> Te vas de vacas a donde no te conozcan, coges a una guiri de otro país y montas la bacanal en un pisito. Así, aunque se haya degustado diez grumos distintos para empoderarse, no entra en pánico y pone denuncia para salvar la honra.
> 
> Ni os imagináis lo que es ser mujer en el siglo XXI, es muy duro.



Tener todo el apoyo de la sociedad por defecto en europa es muy jodido. /s


----------



## R_Madrid (5 May 2022)

a mi una vez me despertó una amiga de madrugada diciendome que salía desconsolada de una orgía de futbolistas porque despues de acostarse con uno la desechó como un clinex.

yo no se que ha pasado aqui ni me interesa, pero si os puedo decir que desde entonces ya veo por donde van los tiros.


----------



## CommiePig (5 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Que aún sigan cayendo futbolistas con el metoo demuestra lo subnormales que son.



...y ricos

niñatos soberbios, algunos nuevos ricos y jóvenes

coktail fail inside


----------



## josemain (5 May 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Creeis que los hombres en Ucrania van a aceptar este tipo de leyes o feminismo? Después de que están en la guerra defendiendo su país y las mujeres las primeras en huir,...Pues ya sabéis lo que necesita todo occidente para parar esta locura de sociedad y de época.



pues aceptaran las leyes , los dirigentes ucranianos son de esa idea


----------



## Segismunda (5 May 2022)

Qué misterio, si cuento los hechos y adjunto enlace. Os pongo hasta fotos del pizpi mañaco. A ver si leemos mejor.


----------



## NetWatch (5 May 2022)




----------



## Felson (5 May 2022)

Deporte de riesgo: escalada, buceo, paracaidismo, salir con una mujer... 

La natalidad cae en picado en España: nacen 65.500 niños menos que hace cinco años


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 May 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Deporte de riesgo: escalada, buceo, paracaidismo, salir con una mujer...
> 
> La natalidad cae en picado en España: nacen 65.500 niños menos que hace cinco años



culpa de putin y si no franco


----------



## AMP (5 May 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Deporte de riesgo: escalada, buceo, paracaidismo, salir con una mujer...
> 
> La natalidad cae en picado en España: nacen 65.500 niños menos que hace cinco años



La escalada, el buceo y el paracaidismo son totalmente seguros si se siguen las normas.


----------



## jolu (5 May 2022)

La hembra cuando vió a Santi, vió una Mina.


----------



## Felson (5 May 2022)

AMP dijo:


> La escalada, el buceo y el paracaidismo son totalmente seguros si se siguen las normas.



Ya... sí, como lo otro que comentaba.


----------



## patroclus (5 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Que aún sigan cayendo futbolistas con el metoo demuestra lo subnormales que son.



La polla y con 21 años tira mucho. La mayoría de los hombres tienen un impulso sexual que es difícil de dominar.


----------



## Gotthard (5 May 2022)

¿Dicen por algún lado cual ha sido la indemnización económica que pide la acusación particular?


----------



## antiglobalista (5 May 2022)

Futbolista,famoso,millonario,guaperas,cuerpo Atlético,RAZA BLANCA.



violador si si si .....


----------



## antiglobalista (5 May 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Deporte de riesgo: escalada, buceo, paracaidismo, salir con una mujer...
> 
> La natalidad cae en picado en España: nacen 65.500 niños menos que hace cinco años




Nuncafollista beta virgen detectado.


----------



## M4rk (5 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una mujer sorprendida o paralizada por el miedo puede no decirle al presunto agresor o abusador que pare o tardar en hacerlo, y ello no significa que hubiera consentimiento en ningun momento. Si Mina se libra de ir al trullo, y la cosa se queda en libertad vigilada, deberia dar gracias al cielo y punto.


----------



## Joaquim (5 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Que aún sigan cayendo futbolistas con el metoo demuestra lo subnormales que son.



Hay muchos tipos de inteligencia, y normalmente el que es diestro en una, en el caso de los futbolistas la corporal-kinestésiica, es patoso en otra. como podría ser la lógico-matemática; eso podría explicar porque hay tantos deportistas que, pese a ganar cifras millonarias, terminan arruinados.


----------



## Mdutch (5 May 2022)

Tienes mucha razon.


Segismunda dijo:


> Cuándo aprenderéis que a una damisela hay que tratarla con respeto y no cometer una lista de errores que desencadenan *viogenización empoderante*, a saber:
> 
> Robarle el móvil.
> Llamarla «puta gorda».
> ...



Y me quedo con esta lista de consejos, que no son otra cosa que tener un minimo de educacion.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (5 May 2022)

se ve que no aprendeis


----------



## Radd19 (5 May 2022)

Esto sucedió hace ya unos años.
Ahora este tipo de gente (deportistas, artistas,...) está más aleccionada para que tengan más cuidado con estas cosas.
En estos casos se suelen dar una serie de factores comunes:
Sexo con chicas recién conocidas en grupo y/o en lugares públicos.
La solución: El sexo en tu casa con tu novia/esposa. Volveremos al puritanismo del postfranquismo.


----------



## Refused (5 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Dicen por algún lado cual ha sido la indemnización económica que pide la acusación particular?



50k ha dicho la sentencia


----------



## pepeleches (5 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Y paró. Ella se fue a su casa y a él le caen 4 años POR GROSERO.



Entonces, ¿defiendes de alguna forma que alguien vaya 4 años por un delito que tú misma crees que no cometió, simplemente porque su forma de actuar no encaja en tus cánones?

No lo he entendido muy bien, pero es lo que parece.


----------



## Gotthard (5 May 2022)

Refused dijo:


> 50k ha dicho la sentencia



Eso explica muchas cosas. 15-20% para el abogado.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (5 May 2022)

Lo de esas zorras por los tinder y asi es para que baje dios y lo vea...


que falta de moral ,etica de todo


----------



## Artorias (5 May 2022)

Si las cosas ocurrieron tal y como pone la noticia, bien condenado esta.

Ahora bien, yo, a estas alturas, me fio bastanta poco de las declaraciones de presuntas victimas como la de esta noticia..., vamos, que no me extrañaria que las cosas no ocurrieron como dice la noticia...


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Este machito alfa se creyó con derecho a machirulear delante de sus amigos. Él, de 21 años, cogió a una treintañera, *empezaron a enrollarse públicamente*, se pusieron muy gorrinos, bailaron la danza horizontal... hasta que, seguramente, uno de los espectadores hizo algún comentario de gañán. La moza, visiblemente incómoda, le pidió al futbolista que parase. Y paró. Ella se fue a su casa y a él le caen 4 años POR GROSERO.
> Cuándo aprenderéis que a una damisela hay que tratarla con respeto y no cometer una lista de errores que desencadenan *viogenización empoderante*,
> Si es que sois imbéciles. Poco os pasa.




Nos queda claro.

El que con españolas se acuesta…viogenizado se levanta.


----------



## supercuernos (5 May 2022)

Pues yo he hecho varios trios con 2 tias, y sin ningun problema, claro, es que soy un buen tipo, lo pasamos bien los 3 siempre.

No se que movidas hacen algunos para complicarse tanto.


----------



## Rocker (5 May 2022)

Ya he leído la noticia en el País. Lo que pienso es que el otro amigo también jugador de fútbol se estaba trincando a la tía, y fue en plan vente para aquí que hay fiesta, y llego el Santi y la tía a él lo rechazó y se mosqueó y la toqueteó de mala manera.
Ahora que se joda por gilipollas, la gente no tiene luces en la cabeza, pues así que espabilen algunos y aprendan a hacer las cosas.


----------



## Toallin (5 May 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> Pues yo he hecho varios trios con 2 tias, y sin ningun problema, claro, es que soy un buen tipo, lo pasamos bien los 3 siempre.
> 
> No se que movidas hacen algunos para complicarse tanto.



Tu trío


----------



## elmegaduque (5 May 2022)

Exhibir su status de jugador de 1ª división para facilitar el acceso a guarrillas tiene sus riesgos; y es que dicho status (una vez constantan que sus posibilidades de acceder al mismo a través de emparejamiento son 0), supone un peligro viogenizante pecuniario.

Para eso están las putas profesionales de nivel tuteladas por servicios de seguridad discretos y efectivos.


----------



## laresial (5 May 2022)

Cuantos lobotomizados apoyando las leyes de discriminación sexual Feministas, solo les deseo lo que están pidiendo, leyes Feministas antivarón que se apliquen a ellos rigurosamente.

Para el resto que esas leyes no se apliquen.
Para todos, que cuanto antes esas leyes de Discriminación sexual antivarón se eliminen y el Feminismo se quede como lo que es, Un cancer para el ser humano.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (5 May 2022)

Radd19 dijo:


> Esto sucedió hace ya unos años.
> Ahora este tipo de gente (deportistas, artistas,...) está más aleccionada para que tengan más cuidado con estas cosas.
> En estos casos se suelen dar una serie de factores comunes:
> Sexo con chicas recién conocidas en grupo y/o en lugares públicos.
> La solución: El sexo en tu casa con tu novia/esposa. Volveremos al puritanismo del postfranquismo.



Si con tu novia/esposa es donde mas peligro ahi! ahi acabas con divorcio, denuncia viogen, y perder la custodia de tus hijos, tu casa, y a pasarle una pension de por vida. Este "solo" tiene que pagar 50k


----------



## El Lonchafinista (5 May 2022)

Lo interesante de todo esto es que su cornudo novio es su abogado


----------



## PiterWas (5 May 2022)

Como puede haber tanto mongolo que justifique esa condena, ni aunque hubiera sido verdad lo que dicen que ha hecho

Os pondria en un paredon a todos


----------



## Camarlengolazo (5 May 2022)

lo ha reventado contra su muro.


----------



## Raizor (5 May 2022)

Con esa pinta de homosexual le van a poner el cacas como la bandera de japon en prisión.


----------



## Radd19 (5 May 2022)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Si con tu novia/esposa es donde mas peligro ahi! ahi acabas con divorcio, denuncia viogen, y perder la custodia de tus hijos, tu casa, y a pasarle una pension de por vida. Este "solo" tiene que pagar 50k



Siempre hay algún riesgo.
Pero es una persona que conoces y si estás en una relación estable es porque has visto cosas positivas en ella.
Lo normal es que en caso de separarte sea de mutuo acuerdo y sin cosas raras ni denuncias. Luego ya pagas lo que corresponda por ley y cada uno sigue su vida.
Ahora, buscar una chica que no conoces de nada para emular una escena de una peli porno, es un riesgo alto, para eso como han dicho algunos, te buscas una profesional


----------



## Euler (5 May 2022)

Sí x Sí =Sí
No x No =Sí
Sí x No = No
No x Sí = No


----------



## Europeo Despierto (5 May 2022)

Radd19 dijo:


> Siempre hay algún riesgo.
> Lo normal es que en caso de separarte sea de mutuo acuerdo y sin cosas raras ni denuncias. Luego ya pagas lo que corresponda por ley y cada uno sigue su vida.



La mayoria de matrimonios acaba en divorcio, y la denuncia viogen o que ella se quede todo son muy normales. Entiendo lo que dices, que la conoces, pero en las separaciones las cosas cambian mucho


----------



## gpm (5 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una mujer sorprendida o paralizada por el miedo puede no decirle al presunto agresor o abusador que pare o tardar en hacerlo, y ello no significa que hubiera consentimiento en ningun momento. Si Mina se libra de ir al trullo, y la cosa se queda en libertad vigilada, deberia dar gracias al cielo y punto.




Que asco compartir foro con ratas como tú.


----------



## El gostoso (5 May 2022)

El problema es que vivan, bien visto forero.


----------



## UN FÍSICO (5 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Este machito alfa se creyó con derecho a machirulear delante de sus amigos. Él, de 21 años, cogió a una treintañera, *empezaron a enrollarse públicamente*, se pusieron muy gorrinos, bailaron la danza horizontal... hasta que, seguramente, uno de los espectadores hizo algún comentario de gañán. La moza, visiblemente incómoda, le pidió al futbolista que parase. Y paró. Ella se fue a su casa y a él le caen 4 años POR GROSERO.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047474
> 
> ...



Una cosa, ¿crees que estas sentencias benefician a las mujeres?


----------



## Volkova (5 May 2022)

Pobre, con los bueno que estaba


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 May 2022)

Esa iba a por pasta.
Lo que pasa es que los abogados de él pensaron que con testigos y todo, era imposible que la cosa acabara así. Pero no contaron con que el juez tenía que llegara a una cuota genérica para ascender. Te toca un juez trepa y San Sacabó.


----------



## forestal92 (5 May 2022)

Ese tío en cualquier país o época pasada sería un ídolo de féminas y ningún juez se creería que necesite Forzar a una mujer. Lo único positivo es que lo han vacunado para no votar izmierda, al menos al 90% de efectividad.


----------



## keler (5 May 2022)

Le deseo a toda esa gente que le ha dado un me gusta a la op, sean salvajemente viogenizados. La verdad que este individuo me importa una mierda. Pero como es hombre me creo su palabro.


----------



## carlitros_15 (5 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una mujer sorprendida o paralizada por el miedo puede no decirle al presunto agresor o abusador que pare o tardar en hacerlo, y ello no significa que hubiera consentimiento en ningun momento. Si Mina se libra de ir al trullo, y la cosa se queda en libertad vigilada, deberia dar gracias al cielo y punto.



Una mujer paralizada por el miedo, por el terror que el españolito Paco pagahipotecas lamebragas le inspira, no solamente puede tardar en decirle no, también puede no decirle que no en ningún momento, e incluso agarrarse a su polla para no caerse. E incluso meterse esa polla en la garganta hasta el fondo. E incluso saltar sobre esa polla repetidas veces introduciéndosela en su vagina. E incluso hacer lo mismo con todos sus amigos en el mismo portal. E incluso meterle la lengua en el culo a un gordo sudado. Todo esto son manifstaciones del terror que le inspira el españolito de a pie


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 May 2022)

Cada vez pienso que las prostitutas, esas señoras que cobran 50 euros, son más honradas y menos interesadas que muchas "normales", dan un servicio público que evita muchos problemas y frustraciones a mucha gente.

Que gilipollas el tío por cierto...


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 May 2022)

Y no es sí, el juego mental de cualquier fulana.


----------



## mikiflush (5 May 2022)

Los jóvenes lo tenéis muy muy complicado hoy en día.

Si yo tuviese 20 años y me diera el calentón, me iria de putis. Sin dudarlo.
Si conozco a alguna que me pone berraco, me tomaría 5 pastillas de bromuro compradas en aliexpress en botes de 500 pastillas, para evitar tentaciones. Sobre todo si tengo poder adquisitivo (futbolista, actor, empresario, tio con mucha pasta en general).ç

Dicho esto, controlad vuestras hormonas o pillad vaselina para cuando entréis en el talego.


----------



## Segismunda (5 May 2022)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Lo interesante de todo esto es que su cornudo novio es su abogado



¿Cómo? Por favor, necesito más información, este detalle es haute derroition, delicatessen.


----------



## mikiflush (5 May 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Cada vez pienso que las prostitutas, esas señoras que cobran 50 euros, son más honradas y menos interesadas que muchas "normales", dan un servicio público que evita muchos problemas y frustraciones a mucha gente.
> 
> Que gilipollas el tío por cierto...



Me empieza a encajar que quieran prohibir la prostitución... ¿a quien iban a denunciar las pelo moradas?


----------



## adal86 (5 May 2022)

¿Qué necesidad tenía este chaval, siendo joven, famoso y millonario, de buscar la más mínima interacción con una treintañera loca que conoce en un antro y que lo más probable es que sea una amargada que busca pollas y dinero sin mirar consecuencias?

El chaval la verdad es que, como bien ha dicho algún conforero, no tiene cara de muy espabilado, pero coño, debería de haber compañeros, amigos o familiares que le adviertan de ciertos peligros. Un tipo con su fama y dinero, tal cómo está de loco el mundo, no puede ir por ahí restregándose con la primera fulana que pille. Voy con un miedo increíble yo, que lo que tengo es un puñado de propiedades, un tipo como él, que gana millones, tiene que ir alerta allá donde vaya. Y si un día quiere cogerse una fiesta, que coja un avión privado y se dé un salto a otro país, que ahí nadie lo conocerá y será más difícil que quieran putearlo.

Por otro lado, me parece increíble que con la excusa del feminismo se estén dando este tipo de hechos. Cualquier miserable indocumentada tiene poder para con una simple declaración en comisaria, poner en juego su carrera deportiva e incluso parte de su patrimonio a todo un futbolista de primera división.


----------



## Pajirri (5 May 2022)

foto de la afectada ?


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Qué necesidad tenía este chaval, siendo joven, famoso y millonario, de buscar la más mínima interacción con una treintañera loca que conoce en un antro y que lo más probable es que sea una amargada que busca pollas y dinero sin mirar consecuencias?
> 
> El chaval la verdad es que, como bien ha dicho algún conforero, no tiene cara de muy espabilado, pero coño, debería de haber compañeros, amigos o familiares que le adviertan de ciertos peligros. Un tipo con su fama y dinero, tal cómo está de loco el mundo, no puede ir por ahí restregándose con la primera fulana que pille. Voy con un miedo increíble yo, que lo que tengo es un puñado de propiedades, un tipo como él, que gana millones, tiene que ir alerta allá donde vaya. Y si un día quiere cogerse una fiesta, que coja un avión privado y se dé un salto a otro país, que ahí nadie lo conocerá y será más difícil que quieran putearlo.
> 
> Por otro lado, me parece increíble que con la excusa del feminismo se estén dando este tipo de hechos. Cualquier miserable indocumentada tiene poder para con una simple declaración en comisaria, poner en juego su carrera deportiva e incluso parte de su patrimonio a todo un futbolista de primera división.



Igual se metió un tiro en el pene por accidente


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 May 2022)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Una mujer paralizada por el miedo, por el terror que el españolito Paco pagahipotecas lamebragas le inspira, no solamente puede tardar en decirle no, también puede no decirle que no en ningún momento, e incluso agarrarse a su polla para no caerse. E incluso meterse esa polla en la garganta hasta el fondo. E incluso saltar sobre esa polla repetidas veces introduciéndosela en su vagina. *E incluso hacer lo mismo con todos sus amigos en el mismo portal.* E incluso meterle la lengua en el culo a un gordo sudado. Todo esto son manifstaciones del terror que le inspira el españolito de a pie



Hablando de portales, supongo que estara usted al tanto de que "el prenda" aquel de la manada, finalmente ha reconocido que si hubo violacion.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 May 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Que asco compartir foro con ratas como tú.



Me lo tomare como un cumplido.


----------



## MCC (5 May 2022)

Brutalmente redpilleado.


----------



## Hermericus (5 May 2022)

Es un montaje de una buscona hacia un chaval rico que salta a la vista. Solo busca dinero.

Esta sentencia crea alarma social.


----------



## Covid Bryant (5 May 2022)

se equivocó de apellido, si fuese* santi el mena* en vez de mina la tipa no tendría cojones a denunciar nada, de haber denuncia sería absuelto por discriminación racial


----------



## eltonelero (5 May 2022)

alguien puede contextualizar ??


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 May 2022)

Ya he comentado en alguna ocasion que en mi juventud, una vez mientras estaba follando con mi novia ella me dijo que parase y la sacase porque estabamos haciendolo con la marcha atras, pero yo no le hice caso y segui, aunque la saque antes de correrme. Despues de aquello, de vez en cuando, cada vez que se mosqueaba por algo, me lo recordaba y echaba en cara, diciendome que la habia violado. Y aunque yo me lo tomaba siempre a coña, lo cierto es que ella lo decia en serio, o por lo menos no parecia que estuviese de cachondeo.

El caso es que de haber sucedido hoy en dia, hasta me podria haber denunciado por violacion si quisiera y buscarme la ruina, pero afortunadamente para mi nunca lo hizo, ademas de que tambien eran otros tiempos.

Pero eso no implica que los tiempos tambien cambian para todo, incluyendo lo que se entiende por moralmente o eticamente aceptable o reprobable, asi funcionan las relaciones sociales que a su vez suponen el fundamento de la civilizacion.

Es decir, ahora hay cada vez mayor libertad sexual, pero tambien una vara de medir cada vez mas estricta en relacion a las conductas sexuales que se consideren o no necesariamente consentidas. Mientras que antes existia mas represion e intolerancia sexual, pero a su vez varas mas laxas de medir los comportamientos relacionados con el consentimiento, o los roles dentro de las parejas. Y por supuesta fuera de las relaciones de pareja ya no digamos.

Por eso ahora es mas facil follar, pero tambien mas arriesgado. Y por eso mismo, hoy en dia, seguramente le hubiese hecho caso a mi exnovia cuando me decia que la sacara ya.


----------



## Segismunda (5 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Qué necesidad tenía este chaval, siendo joven, famoso y millonario, de buscar la más mínima interacción con una treintañera loca que conoce en un antro y que lo más probable es que sea una amargada que busca pollas y dinero sin mirar consecuencias?
> 
> El chaval la verdad es que, como bien ha dicho algún conforero, no tiene cara de muy espabilado, pero coño, debería de haber compañeros, amigos o familiares que le adviertan de ciertos peligros. Un tipo con su fama y dinero, tal cómo está de loco el mundo, no puede ir por ahí restregándose con la primera fulana que pille. Voy con un miedo increíble yo, que lo que tengo es un puñado de propiedades, un tipo como él, que gana millones, tiene que ir alerta allá donde vaya. Y si un día quiere cogerse una fiesta, que coja un avión privado y se dé un salto a otro país, que ahí nadie lo conocerá y será más difícil que quieran putearlo.
> 
> Por otro lado, me parece increíble que con la excusa del feminismo se estén dando este tipo de hechos. Cualquier miserable indocumentada tiene poder para con una simple declaración en comisaria, poner en juego su carrera deportiva e incluso parte de su patrimonio a todo un futbolista de primera división.



Esta slutty situation sucedió hace unos cinco años, cuando cambió la edad de consentimiento, cuando la Gang Bang de Arandina, la sentencia de Pamplona, el me too. En una etapa de transición entre dos mundos, el de antes y el de hoy. Los chavales disfrutaban de un nivel de emputecimiento femenino colosal, nunca antes visto, acorde con el de ellos. Pero justo se venía el tsunami de Asia Argento. Es el efecto mariposa, una rica loca en USA busca casito y un niñato español acaba en la cárcel. De haber pasado todo eso ya cuando tenía 21, habría tenido más cuidado.


----------



## Ederne (5 May 2022)

Los futbolistas suelen tener una filia y es el hacer un trío con una mujer, doy fe... ya son varios los casos.


----------



## adal86 (5 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Esta slutty situation sucedió hace unos cinco años, cuando cambió la edad de consentimiento, cuando la Gang Bang de Arandina, la sentencia de Pamplona, el me too. En una etapa de transición entre dos mundos, el de antes y el de hoy. Los chavales disfrutaban de un nivel de emputecimiento femenino colosal, nunca antes visto, acorde con el de ellos. Pero justo se venía el tsunami de Asia Argento. Es el efecto mariposa, una rica loca en USA busca casito y un niñato español acaba en la cárcel. De haber pasado todo eso ya cuando tenía 21, habría tenido más cuidado.



Quizás tengas razón y era otra época menos escrupulosa en estos temas, pero coño, un chaval que juega en todo un Valencia cobrando más de un kilo anual siempre tiene que ir con mucho cuidado con este tipo de cosas.

De todas maneras el asunto mollar del caso está en el hecho de que la sociedad, los políticos, el progresismo en general (sea esto lo que sea) o quienquiera que haya sido, le haya otorgado semejante poder a fulanas borrachas de discoteca cutre. Condenar a una persona a 4 años de prisión es algo muy muy delicado y muy fuerte, sobretodo cuando ese alguien es un chaval famoso y millonario. Hay por ahí cantidad de homicidios (me viene a la cabeza la borracha que atropelló un domingo por la mañana a un pelotón de ciclistas y mató a dos de ellos y la condenaron también 4 años) que se resuelven con esos mismos años de cárcel; y equiparar en cuanto a condena el magreo que le haya hecho este chaval a esa tía, por muy descarado que haya sido, con un homicidio, es algo que a mí no me cabe en la cabeza.


----------



## Lady_A (5 May 2022)

Vamos a ver, si lo que cuenta es que delante de testigos estaba ella trincandose y trabajandose a un futbolista, ¿Que hace el tonto este metiéndose en medio sin preguntar y cuando te dicen que no encima te rebotas y sigues tocando teta?

Que el tipo se creía muy chad y cometió unos errores basicos:

- Por muy chad que seas el estado es mas chad
- Por muy chad que seas y te creas no todas las tias por muy guarras que tu creas que seas van a querer tu poya
- Por muy Chad y cachondo que vayas antes de entrar a tocar teta pregunta
- Por muy Chad que seas y te creas, en el momento que entras a tocar sin preguntar estas muerto y dependerá de lo que se cabree la mujer. Así que pregunta, idiota
- Por muy Chad que te creas ten un mínimo de empatia porque si follas en publico tienes testigos para lo bueno o lo malo. De preguntar no se vería así.
- Por muy Chad que te creas el dinero es mas Chad que tu.

Las leyes son claras, sin consentimiento hay delito. Y el entro estoque en mano sin preguntar solo porque vio mucho porno. Pues es que el porno no es real y si no cumples la ley y se demuestra, lo pagas. La ley no entiende de sutilezas. Ni de que vayas mas caliente que los palos de un churrero.

En vez de criticar tanto la sentencia se tendría que aprender lo que te quiere decir: ¡Antes de entrar a matar, pregunta gañan o con tus huesos en la carcel vas a dar!


----------



## skan (6 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una mujer sorprendida o paralizada por el miedo puede no decirle al presunto agresor o abusador que pare o tardar en hacerlo, y ello no significa que hubiera consentimiento en ningun momento. Si Mina se libra de ir al trullo, y la cosa se queda en libertad vigilada, deberia dar gracias al cielo y punto.



Seguramente era ella quien le acosaba a él porque es un famosete


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si lo que cuenta es que delante de testigos estaba ella trincandose y trabajandose a un futbolista, ¿Que hace el tonto este metiéndose en medio sin preguntar y cuando te dicen que no encima te rebotas y sigues tocando teta?
> 
> Que el tipo se creía muy chad y cometió unos errores basicos:
> 
> ...



Eres un LAMETAMPONES de Mierda. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 May 2022)

Esto es un claro caso de TDS PTS, sin consentimiento grabado en vídeo NO SE PUEDE FOLLAR. En el vídeo se deben dejar claras las condiciones de los lefazos y el precio a pagar, pero claro de decir un lefazo en la boca con salpicón en toda la cara, otro en el coño bien adentro y si algún amigo se apunta a la fiesta te dará por detrás a pelito y todo por un módico precio de xxxx€ 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Cachopo (6 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En todo caso locazo solitario suicida que ha follado menos de lo que quisiera pero cuarenton, no sesenton.



Como os tragais lo de la paralisis??? Dios


----------



## Radd19 (6 May 2022)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> La mayoria de matrimonios acaba en divorcio, y la denuncia viogen o que ella se quede todo son muy normales. Entiendo lo que dices, que la conoces, pero en las separaciones las cosas cambian mucho



Seguramente has tenido una mala experiencia y por eso opinas así. Pero los datos dicen que la mayor parte de las separacioens/divorcios son de mutuo acuerdo:
*En 2020 hubo en España 77.200 divorcios*_ (apunta bien este dato del Instituto Nacional de Estadística -INE- para poner en contexto el resto de cifras) y aproximadamente 62.750 se resolvieron mediante negociación entre las partes, lo que supone que otros *14.450 tuvieron que acudir a la justicia*.
Información obtenida de: Divorcio en España: todo lo que necesitas saber en 2022_


----------



## eL PERRO (6 May 2022)

Hubiera salido ganando dandose por culo con alguno de su vestuario. Mejores cuerpos, mas diversion seguro y cero problemas. Diversion entre colegas. Le quiso enchufar el churro a una arpia y ahora mira. Al talego y encima le petaran el culo a el


----------



## Castellano (6 May 2022)

En este caso, creo que la sentencia es justa 

La chica estaba follando con David Goldar, que recordemos, ha sido absuelto, porque la relación era consentida.

Este tonto, que no tiene otro nombre, ha sido condenado, porque apareció en bolas y la metió la polla en la boca, ella le apartó y aún así la metió los dedos en el chocho.
No hubo consentimiento.

Si el otro, que es jugador del Ibiza ha sido absuelto y este no, por algo será.


----------



## Locoderemate (6 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ya te digo, creo que desde que tenia 10 años llevo soñando que caiga un puto asteroide en medio de un puto partido de futbol
> seria hiper loleante



La nasa dice q hoy cae uno


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 May 2022)

skan dijo:


> Seguramente era ella quien le acosaba a él porque es un famosete



¿Entonces segun usted los famosetes o los tios de pasta es imposible que puedan violar o agredir sexualmente a mujeres?


----------



## Segismunda (6 May 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hubiera salido ganando dandose por culo con alguno de su vestuario. Mejores cuerpos, mas diversion seguro y cero problemas. Diversion entre colegas. Le quiso enchufar el churro a una arpia y ahora mira. Al talego y encima le petaran el culo a el



Acertadísimo comentario.



Castellano dijo:


> En este caso, creo que la sentencia es justa
> 
> La chica estaba follando con David Goldar, que recordemos, ha sido absuelto, porque la relación era consentida.
> 
> ...



El tal David Goldar es mucho más feo que Santi Mina, el burbujista medio hubiera deglutido ese pene que aparece sin esperarlo, como regalado del cielo, y hubiera dormido esa noche a pata suelta.


----------



## nx- (6 May 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hubiera salido ganando dandose por culo con alguno de su vestuario. Mejores cuerpos, mas diversion seguro y cero problemas. Diversion entre colegas. Le quiso enchufar el churro a una arpia y ahora mira. Al talego y encima le petaran el culo a el



Tendría que haber coincidido con éste en el vestuario:


----------



## Segismunda (6 May 2022)

nx- dijo:


> Tendría que haber coincidido con éste en el vestuario:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049875



"El Beckham español" lo llamaban, aunque me parece mucho más guapo que el orginal (que es todo photoshop).


----------



## adal86 (6 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si lo que cuenta es que delante de testigos estaba ella trincandose y trabajandose a un futbolista, ¿Que hace el tonto este metiéndose en medio sin preguntar y cuando te dicen que no encima te rebotas y sigues tocando teta?
> 
> Que el tipo se creía muy chad y cometió unos errores basicos:
> 
> ...



Vale, sí, lo que tú digas, el tío se creyó muy poderoso y muy Chad y se equivocó. Eso lo tenemos todos muy claro, que no somos pocos los que lo estamos criticando por interactuar con una putilla cualquiera en una discoteca a las 3 de la mañana. Pero en lo que yo pongo el foco es en lo siguiente: ¿Tan malo es lo que hizo el tío cómo para merecer ir 4 años a la cárcel, pagar una multaza a la tipa y estar no sé cuántos años sin poder acercarse no sé cuántos metros de la tía?

Hay que tener el cuenta, para más o menos poner en contexto el asunto, que 4 años es más o menos la pena que se le suele poner a la gente por homicidios involuntarios o por agresiones con incapacidades permanentes. Por ejemplo 4 años le cayeron a la tipa que, estando borracha, arrolló a un pelotón de ciclistas matando a dos de ellos e hiriendo a 4. 4 años también fueron los años por los que se condenó al podemita aquel famoso que dejó tetrapléjico a un policía de una paliza. Entonces, insisto, ¿lo que hizo el tal Santi mina es equiparable a lo que hicieron los de estos dos casos?


----------



## Kalikatres (6 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Pero qué hizo?



Este es aquel vídeo donde él y otro amigo se estaban cepillando a una? ella boca arriba espatarrá, el amigo bombeándole y este sobre su pecho dándole platanito que saboreaba ella con fruición, el imbécil se pone a grabar mientras le comían y ella de repente suelta : "no grabes, no grabes" o algo así?
Ya ves, en lugar de disfrutar el momento va el imbécil y se pone a grabar...encima lo publica y corre como la pólvora.
De chiste.

(por qué no corrió aquel de la que se agarraba para no caerse? raro raro raro)


----------



## eL PERRO (6 May 2022)

JEFAZO


----------



## hartman (6 May 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> JEFAZO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050051



tefo al mañaco eh perro?


----------



## Barruno (6 May 2022)

Politatuado con granies


----------



## Lady_A (7 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Vale, sí, lo que tú digas, el tío se creyó muy poderoso y muy Chad y se equivocó. Eso lo tenemos todos muy claro, que no somos pocos los que lo estamos criticando por interactuar con una putilla cualquiera en una discoteca a las 3 de la mañana. Pero en lo que yo pongo el foco es en lo siguiente: ¿Tan malo es lo que hizo el tío cómo para merecer ir 4 años a la cárcel, pagar una multaza a la tipa y estar no sé cuántos años sin poder acercarse no sé cuántos metros de la tía?
> 
> Hay que tener el cuenta, para más o menos poner en contexto el asunto, que 4 años es más o menos la pena que se le suele poner a la gente por homicidios involuntarios o por agresiones con incapacidades permanentes. Por ejemplo 4 años le cayeron a la tipa que, estando borracha, arrolló a un pelotón de ciclistas matando a dos de ellos e hiriendo a 4. 4 años también fueron los años por los que se condenó al podemita aquel famoso que dejó tetrapléjico a un policía de una paliza. Entonces, insisto, ¿lo que hizo el tal Santi mina es equiparable a lo que hicieron los de estos dos casos?



Respuesta rápida: Si lo es.

Respuesta larga:


Meterle la poya por la boca a una tia, tumbarla sin su consentimiento y meterle los dedos me parece lo suficientemente grabe. Si. Poco me parece si tenemos en cuenta que quiso comprarla con 400 mil euros y ella se negó (ahora solo ha ganado 50 mil por responsabilidad subsidiaria, que ella misma admitió no querer), tambien nego haberla tocado y encontraron ADN en su vagina.

Sinceramente si. El cuerpo de una persona es sagrado y tu mismo lo sabes bien. ¿o te gustaría que un tio en gayumbos entrara en una caravana y mientras flipas y reaccionas ya te haya metido la poya por la boca y te haya metido los dedos por el culo? ¿porque una tia va a ser menos que ese tipo de agresion hacia un hombre? Un homicidio imprudente es un accidente, es algo pasivo, no implica intencionalidad alguna, aunque el resultado sea catastrófico. Un abuso o agresion siempre implica un intento de, es decir, hay intencionalidad en los actos, Por eso aunque en uno el sujeto termine muerto y en el otro no, la etimología es distinta. Uno sería un tipo penal accidental y el otro intencional. Es decir, uno es pasivo y el otro es un acto activo.


----------



## Th89 (7 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Este es aquel vídeo donde él y otro amigo se estaban cepillando a una? ella boca arriba espatarrá, el amigo bombeándole y este sobre su pecho dándole platanito que saboreaba ella con fruición, el imbécil se pone a grabar mientras le comían y ella de repente suelta : "no grabes, no grabes" o algo así?
> Ya ves, en lugar de disfrutar el momento va el imbécil y se pone a grabar...encima lo publica y corre como la pólvora.
> De chiste.
> 
> (por qué no corrió aquel de la que se agarraba para no caerse? raro raro raro)



Nah, ese es el de Enrich y Luna cuando jugaban en el Eibar, creo.


----------



## adal86 (7 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Respuesta rápida: Si lo es.
> 
> Respuesta larga:
> 
> ...



Un homicidio por ir borracho es otro puto nivel, es algo que está (o debería) 10 escalones por encima de una cutre-violacion en cuanto a nivel de delito, por mucho que no haya intencionalidad. 

Estos tíos, según dice el abogado de uno de ellos, le ofrecieron 400.000 porque ella previamente les había pedido 4.000.000, osea que, como en el 99,999999% de las veces, es un asunto de dinero.

Por otro lado, ¿Tú crees que de verdad esta tía está destrozada psicológicamente, con ansiedad, depresión y no sé qué más, por culpa del restriegue y el magreo de este niñato? ¿Que le metió la polla en la boca? ¿Qué tío hace eso en una violación? Ya te lo digo yo: eso no lo ha hecho ni un solo tío en toda la historia de la humanidad. Esta tía simplemente está aprovechando que tuvo un mínimo roce con un millonario, y las leyes le avalan y casi le invitan a contar cualquier historia traumática que se le ocurra, para sacarse un pastizal y de paso darle un empujonazo a su ego.

Yo este tipo de supuestas violaciones, agresiones, o como coño quieran llamarlo, a las 3 de la mañana con fiesta, alcohol y quizás drogas por medio, las cogería con pinzas. En ambientes de fiesta ese tipo de cosas pasa cientos de veces cada fin de semana, por no decir miles, y el que diga que no, no ha salido de fiesta lo suficiente. 

Se están creando incentivos perversos para que lagartas aprovechadas se lleven pastizales a costa de chavalillos millonarios


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 May 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ya he comentado en alguna ocasion que en mi juventud, una vez mientras estaba follando con mi novia ella me dijo que parase y la sacase porque estabamos haciendolo con la marcha atras, pero yo no le hice caso y segui, aunque la saque antes de correrme. Despues de aquello, de vez en cuando, cada vez que se mosqueaba por algo, me lo recordaba y echaba en cara, diciendome que la habia violado. Y aunque yo me lo tomaba siempre a coña, lo cierto es que ella lo decia en serio, o por lo menos no parecia que estuviese de cachondeo.
> 
> El caso es que de haber sucedido hoy en dia, hasta me podria haber denunciado por violacion si quisiera y buscarme la ruina, pero afortunadamente para mi nunca lo hizo, ademas de que tambien eran otros tiempos.
> 
> ...




Es un peligro eso que cuentas,

Cuando yo era mas jovencillo habia alguna loca, pero loca de estar medio zumbada por cosas que no vienen ahora al cuento a la que le daba morbo o yo que se que cojones cuando empezaba el tonteo a decir mmmmmm vas a violarme mmmmmmmmm aun asi y no estando en situacion ni leyes actuales como yo sabia que eran locas les decia entre el cachondeo no..... me vas a violar tu a mi que se te ve que tienes mas ganas que yo, en alguna ocasion me llegue a enfriar y ya eran ellas las que se tiraban a por mi cuando veian que pasaba despues de que llegaran a ponerse a hablar en esos tonos.

Cosas de este tipo ocurrian cuando se trataba con voladas que no se sabia muy bien que tenian en la cabeza y como comento aun no estando en situacion actual me saltaban las alarmas cuando empezaban asi y esperaba a que fueran ellas las que llevaran la iniciativa despues de haber dicho algo de este tipo.

Ahora mismo ni me asaltarian las alarmas ni ostias, simplemente pondria el movil a grabar para que se viera lo que estaba ocurriendo y saldrian de alli echando ostias con intencion de no volver a ver a esa chica.

Que mal rollo joder.

Pero es que ademas alguna de estas con la que no acabe bien simplemente por que no estaban bien de la cabeza vete tu a saber si no iban a intentar utilizar algo ficticio dentro de las folletadas que soltaban para ir a buscarte la ruina por venganza de que no quisieras seguir con ellas.


No obstante parece que en este caso hay algo diferente, este fue a dar porsaco a la parejilla que estaba liada y se metio en mitad sin preguntar a nadie, igual estaba celoso de ver al otro que era menos famoso que habia ligado o vete tu a saber, pero meterse en mitad de los otros es ir a joder a los dos, encima si la otra le dijo vete de aqui pues se lo ha buscado el.


----------



## Segismunda (7 May 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> JEFAZO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050051



No se entiende a las mujeres de hoy, tú y yo, como buenas SLUTONAS, hubiésemos continuado la coyunda, ya ves tú qué drama que un mañaco se te incruste de improviso.


----------



## adal86 (7 May 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es un peligro eso que cuentas,
> 
> Cuando yo era mas jovencillo habia alguna loca, pero loca de estar medio zumbada por cosas que no vienen ahora al cuento a la que le daba morbo o yo que se que cojones cuando empezaba el tonteo a decir mmmmmm vas a violarme mmmmmmmmm aun asi y no estando en situacion ni leyes actuales como yo sabia que eran locas les decia entre el cachondeo no..... me vas a violar tu a mi que se te ve que tienes mas ganas que yo, en alguna ocasion me llegue a enfriar y ya eran ellas las que se tiraban a por mi cuando veian que pasaba despues de que llegaran a ponerse a hablar en esos tonos.
> 
> ...



Aquí yo creo que nadie duda que el tío actuó de forma incorrecta, pero lo que yo creo es que pedirle 4 años de cárcel es muy desproporcionado, teniendo en cuenta que 4 años es más o menos lo que se piden por delitos ya de bastante gravedad, tipo homicidios imprudentes, agresiones con discapacidad grave permanente (paraplejia o incluso tetraplejia), etc.

Este tío, me huelo yo, va a pagar el pato tipo los niñatos de la manada. Que por cierto, si el baremo en cuanto a condena lo pone el caso manada, si finalmente se queda la cosa en 4 años puede salir hasta contento.

Nadie me va a decir a mí que esa chavala se quedó con secuelas psicológicas, depresión, ansiedad, insomnio, etc., porque no me lo creo. Ese tipo de cosas en entornos de fiesta, con el alcohol, las drogas, y sobretodo la predisposición que hay al folleto, es algo casi hasta normal diría yo. No me vengan con cuentos. Si eso le ha repercutido algo psicologicamente es precisamente por todo el lío que se habrá montando en su entorno por ser el implicado quien es.


----------



## percutor (7 May 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si lo que cuenta es que delante de testigos estaba ella trincandose y trabajandose a un futbolista, ¿Que hace el tonto este metiéndose en medio sin preguntar y cuando te dicen que no encima te rebotas y sigues tocando teta?
> 
> Que el tipo se creía muy chad y cometió unos errores basicos:
> 
> ...



Que el tipo actuó mal lo sabemos todos . Otra cosa es la condena de 4 añazos por tocar una teta o un coño . Y la víctima no era una princesita virginal , iba a lo que iba , por la noche se encontró a un jovencito y pim , pam , pum y el futbolista estaba supersalido y se metió por medio y a la víctima no le gustó y le cogió un berrinche , pero cuesta creeer que quedara supertraumatizada . 

No se trata del caso de una chica que va por la calle y es abordada por un subnormal , el contexto de la noche era de alegría y folleteo y el futbolista creyó que no habría problema para hacer un trío , pero al final desistió . NO LA VIOLO . En este caso el no fue un no . 

Visto lo visto llegaremos a un punto a que le dices a una mujer para follar y te caen 2 años por que la has traumatizado .


----------



## bondiappcc (7 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Qué misterio, si cuento los hechos y adjunto enlace. Os pongo hasta fotos del pizpi mañaco. A ver si leemos mejor.



Necesitamos fotos de la millonaria para conocer los hechos sin tantos sesgos.


----------



## adal86 (7 May 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> JEFAZO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050051



Hay que ser tonto. Joven y millonario y no se le ocurre otra cosa que irse a por una treintañera reventada, poniendo en juego su dinero, su carrera deportiva e incluso su libertad. Y alguno por aquí dirá que es un Chad...lo que es es un pringado.


----------



## circus maximus (7 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tefo al mañaco eh perro?



Qué va! Sólo hacerse unas pajas entre colegas y comerse las pollas. Vamos,lo normal entre amigos 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## percutor (7 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En este caso, creo que la sentencia es justa
> 
> La chica estaba follando con David Goldar, que recordemos, ha sido absuelto, porque la relación era consentida.
> 
> ...




A mi me parece que Goldar con su declaración intentó salvar a Mina en el sentido de que Mina no violó a la mujer , sino que entró , se insinuó y visto el rechazo se fue ; con lo que nadie cuerdo contaba es que ahora el juez de turno lo condene a la barbaridad de 4 años . 

Esto es como los de la manada , que entregaron el video de la orgía pensando que no pasaría nada y la inquisición fue a por ellos . 

El tema de la justicia en españa es surrealista , en mi entorno ahora estoy viviendo un juicio totalmente surrealista que nadie entiende .


----------



## adal86 (7 May 2022)

percutor dijo:


> Que el tipo actuó mal lo sabemos todos . Otra cosa es la condena de 4 añazos por tocar una teta o un coño . Y la víctima no era una princesita virginal , iba a lo que iba , por la noche se encontró a un jovencito y pim , pam , pum y el futbolista estaba supersalido y se metió por medio y a la víctima no le gustó y le cogió un berrinche , pero cuesta creeer que quedara supertraumatizada .
> 
> No se trata del caso de una chica que va por la calle y es abordada por un subnormal , el contexto de la noche era de alegría y folleteo y el futbolista creyó que no habría problema para hacer un trío , pero al final desistió . NO LA VIOLO . En este caso el no fue un no .
> 
> Visto lo visto llegaremos a un punto a que le dices a una mujer para follar y te caen 2 años por que la has traumatizado .



Menos mal, un comentario razonable. Suscribo palabra por palabra todo lo que has escrito.

Cómo dije en un comentario anterior, yo cogería muchísimo con pinzas todas estas "violaciones"' en contextos de fiesta y borrachera. Tanto lo cogería con pinzas, que directamente las archivaria o, en caso de demostrarse de forma MUY CLARA que realmente hubo una agresión (entiéndase como agresión un sobeteo, un toqueteo, etc, que es más o menos por donde nos movemos con este tipo de "violaciones", y no cosas más graves), le pondría al chaval una condena mínima, de alomejor un par de miles de euros de indemnización a la "víctima", y quizás algún mes de trabajo comunitario, y ya está. Ponerle 4 años de cárcel es una absoluta ida de olla, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que esa dureza a veces no se aplica ni en casos de agresiones DE VERDAD, en las cuáles la víctima queda, por ejemplo, en silla de ruedas o con la cara destrozada.

Esto es un caso manada 2.0. Un tipo blanco, famoso, con dinero y con muy pocas luces, en un contexto de fiesta y alcohol se calienta como una perra y comete el error de entrarle a saco a una reventada treintañera, y esta aprovecha que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid para poner una denuncia contando una dramática historia de violaciones y traumas psicológicos para ver qué puede pillar. Si el tipo en vez de llamarse Santi Mina se llama Mamadou N'gono, la tía no hubiese denunciado, y en caso de que lo hubiese hecho, la cosa habría acabado con una pareja de policías tocándole la puerta al día siguiente en el piso de protección oficial del tal Mamadou, y diciéndole a este, con media sonrisa en la boca y cara de asustados, que a la próxima violación le quitan la paga de 800 euros.


----------



## Charlatan (7 May 2022)

tb esta rochina del granada donde coño juegue ahora metido en un lio de falditas......


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 May 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Una foto de la arpía, para que ningún hombre se le vuelva a acercar, para nada, nunca mas en la vida.
> 
> Ante la falsodenunciadora, tolerancia 0.
> 
> Y obviamente, en este régimen partitocratico, no se puede confiar en la justicia politizada.



No es justicia politizada, es que se deben a quien los nombra.


----------



## Joaquim (7 May 2022)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> No es justicia politizada, es que se deben a quien los nombra.



Y de quien depende la fiscalía, eh? De quien depende?


----------



## Esse est deus (7 May 2022)

A ver si entiendo. Una zorra de 30 años (como todas, no la edad, el zorrerío) y un subnormal (futbolista) de 21 se frotan en el sofa como si estuviesen en el metro a hora punta. A ella no la gusta por los motivos que sea (el metro es de pobres), le denuncia y le caen 4 años de carcel. ¿Es así?


----------



## AMP (7 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Nadie me va a decir a mí que esa chavala se quedó con secuelas psicológicas, depresión, ansiedad, insomnio, etc., porque no me lo creo. Ese tipo de cosas en entornos de fiesta, con el alcohol, las drogas, y sobretodo la predisposición que hay al folleto, es algo casi hasta normal diría yo. No me vengan con cuentos. Si eso le ha repercutido algo psicologicamente es precisamente por todo el lío que se habrá montando en su entorno por ser el implicado quien es.




Huele a estrategia diseñada por el abogado para sacar dinero. Rechazar 400.000 porque aspiraban a 4 millones avala mis sospechas. Ghetto lottery a la española.

Me apuesto los pulgares de ambas manos y no los pierdo.


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 May 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y de quien depende la fiscalía, eh? De quien depende?



Pues de éso hablamos.

Esa frase que dijo Pedrito no es más que la verdad. La "justicia" es del que manda y se la follan cuando quieren.


----------



## adal86 (7 May 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Huele a estrategia diseñada por el abogado para sacar dinero. Rechazar 400.000 porque aspiraban a 4 millones avala mis sospechas. Ghetto lottery a la española.
> 
> Me apuesto los pulgares de ambas manos y no los pierdo.



Quién crea que esto es por otra cosa aparte de por dinero es que no sabe en qué mundo vive. Está chavala tiene al alcance de la mano resolverse su vida y la de toda su familia, y ante eso se deja a un lado todos los escrúpulos que pudieran haber por el hecho de literalmente arruinarle la vida a un chaval que el único "delito" que cometió fue emborracharse y meter mano y toquetear un poco a una chavala en un ambiente de fiesta.


----------



## Castellano (7 May 2022)

Si, a los dos. Aunque creo que a este solo por colaborador necesario (reconoció que era consentida pero que no hizo nada cuando el otro se quiso montar un trio sin pedir permiso)


----------



## eL PERRO (7 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> No se entiende a las mujeres de hoy, tú y yo, como buenas SLUTONAS, hubiésemos continuado la coyunda, ya ves tú qué drama que un mañaco se te incruste de improviso.


----------



## Segismunda (7 May 2022)

Echo en falta un comentario de texto de @Actor Secundario Bob, que siempre sabe analizar la psique femenina con bien de descripciones escatológicas.


----------



## chortinator (7 May 2022)

Me nutre joder me nutrte

21 años y se va con una treintañera, por eso estan con el ego tan subido, por lametacones como este.

Que se joda, me nutre y ojala le revienten el culo en la carcel


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 May 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Echo en falta un comentario de texto de @Actor Secundario Bob, que siempre sabe analizar la psique femenina con bien de descripciones escatológicas.



¿Qué quieres que analice?

Si la slutona tuviese una libido saludable como la que tenemos los varones, hubiese disfrutado como una perra del fresco pollón del futbolista de 21 años mientras se toca el clítoris frenéticamente para acompasar su orgasmo femenino con la explosión de lefota ultrafértil muy preñadora del mañaco en cuestión.

Pero como las mujeres tienen cero libido la mayor parte del ciclo menstrual, pues la slutona se queda sin disfrutar del pollón y encima se mete en una espiral judicial llena de dolor, culpa y vergüenza.

Son las costumbres mujeriles y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## adal86 (7 May 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres que analice?
> 
> Si la slutona tuviese una libido saludable como la que tenemos los varones, hubiese disfrutado como una perra del fresco pollón del futbolista de 21 años mientras se toca el clítoris frenéticamente para acompasar su orgasmo femenino con la explosión de lefota ultrafértil muy preñadora del mañaco en cuestión.
> 
> ...



Amigo, no es por corregirte, pero te saltaste la parte más importante del asunto, de hecho yo diría que es lo único importante: la slutona dejó de disfrutar del pollón del mañaco por querer disfrutar de un millón sin sudar el sobaco.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 May 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Nah, ese es el de Enrich y Luna cuando jugaban en el Eibar, creo.



Coño, pues sí que follan esos futbolistas!
...O quizán son las chortinitas que los persiguen?


----------



## eL PERRO (8 May 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres que analice?
> 
> Si la slutona tuviese una libido saludable como la que tenemos los varones, hubiese disfrutado como una perra del fresco pollón del futbolista de 21 años mientras se toca el clítoris frenéticamente para acompasar su orgasmo femenino con la explosión de lefota ultrafértil muy preñadora del mañaco en cuestión.
> 
> ...



Es mucho peor que eso. La muy PUTA simplemente busca llenarse el bolsillo, como todas las que golfean con famosos. Antes al menos eran putas muy bien mamonas y aplicadas sorbiendo lefotas bien a saco para complacerlos y tener regalitos o ser mantenidas. Ahora saben que les sale mas a cuenta denunciarlos. Hacen como la prima de torrente le meten al pavo 2 bofetones, les quitan la pasta y se van sin follar

Si tuvieran un mínimo de sentido sexual cualquier guarra hubiera gozado como loca de que ese mañaco guapin de cara famoso malotillo furgolero politatuado con pasta y carismita le hundiera el rabaco en la traquea. Pero la muguer de hoy es lo que es


----------



## Segismunda (8 May 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Antes al menos eran putas muy bien mamonas y aplicadas sorbiendo lefotas bien a saco para complacerlos y tener regalitos o ser mantenidas.



Qué gran verdad es esta. El arte de la mamada se va a perder, al desaparecer los incentivos que lo sostenían. La manera de conseguir una encimera nueva de mármol, cuando tienes la de cuarzo que se te antojó perfecta, es ponerle los ojos en blanco a tu hombre, que brame y se retuerza como si lo estuviesen electrocutado, que se le caiga un hilo de baba por las comisuras como si fuese subnormal. Y quien dice la encimera, dice esas cortinas de seda que viste en casa de Carmenchu, y que son seda seda, no seda salvaje (que es la seda de los pobres). O la Thermomix, o lo que se tercie. La civilización, la familia, la economía, los logros científicos, todo se desmorona sin el arte de mamar.


----------



## Segismunda (7 Jun 2022)

Santi Mina podría ser enviado a la liga turca, a la árabe o a la rusa. Al parecer, el Celta necesita librarse del jugador, que además tiene un caché altísimo para el club, pero solo lo admitirían países en los que la violación es un delito que le suda el papo a la población general.

Aquí tenéis la noticia 

Derroición intensa, pero no total. El muy machirulos violador todavía acabará petando chortinas a pelito u vosotros aquí, muertos del asco.


----------

